# Who makes the best wool or fleece hunting clothes?



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

The Best....Raven Wear

www.Ravenwear.ca :thumb:


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

Cabela's Berber Fleece w/WindShear is the bomb, I love mine and will not bowhunt without it, completely blocks all wind.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

BukWild said:


> Cabela's Berber Fleece w/WindShear is the bomb, I love mine and will not bowhunt without it, completely blocks all wind.



That's no joke!!! :thumb:


Just bought a complete set at Christmas time, and my only regret is that I never bought it sooner! :wink:

I've worn it in the stand in temps of 10-20 degrees...No problem (layering underneath of course)

Super lightweight, and very quiet!! I love mine!! :thumb: :RockOn:


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I use Whitewater, bought it thru the Sportsman Guide on sale.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

what about the Cabelas Wooltimate???


----------



## mangler (Jan 7, 2007)

I picked up a set of Rivers West a couple months ago and am very happy with it so far. In 30 degree weather all I had on underneath was some under armor base layers. I don't sit in a tree stand when I hunt so I'm moving around alot and it kept me more than warm enough. It's pretty quiet. I don't have any complaints there. I would try the pants on before you buy them though. I bought a 2x jacket and pants, when I got home and tried them on the pants werehuge on me so I ended up taking them back and getting a large pair. I have heard of other people having problems with it keeping them dry but most all of those guys admitted to having the zippers down in the armpits. 

Hope this helps you guys.


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

bump


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

For Wool,

I'd look at Woolrich, Sleeping Indian design (http://www.woolcamo.com/)
and Day Camo http://www.dayonecamouflage.com/


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Berber fleece.....period


----------



## 12ptDropTine (Mar 22, 2004)

Its hard to beat a good grade of wool...with base layers and then something to break the wind......


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

The Cabela's wind proof fleece stuff is good. Whatever you decide, get wind proof :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

sounds to be the the popular vote


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*cabela's wool.*

I have had the cabela's outfitter wool parka/pants for about four seasons now and love it for almost any weather it is water proof and will keep you dry but in the early season in oregon it just poures buckets of water so it does get heavy great in snow and very cold wind hunted mulies a couple years ago in 8 degree temp and it kept me warm while spoting and breathes good when moving. I did have to send the pant back once the crotch tore out after a year and half of course cabela's replaced free of charge no probs since.


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

For the colder temps, I have a set of insulated/windproof DayOneCamo bibs in Predator FG, Cabelas Outfitter Berber Fleece hooded pullover w/Windstop, and Cabelas Wooltimate Vest in Outfitter. Don't feel the wind or get cold at all...great stuff.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

sleeping indian, King of the mountain, and Gray wolf woolens stuff is so far ahead of the Cabelas brand stuff it cant even be compared. 

I have some Wooltimate pants, Wooltimate vest, Berber vest all with the windshear lining. It is really good stuff FOR THE PRICE

If you have never used the custom stuff, you need to try it. No question which is better. You will know before you leave the house:wink:


----------



## Bowtech_MI (Feb 20, 2007)

I really like me set of Rivers West...take a look.


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

King of the Mountain,Sleeping Indian are both great,but not cheap.Had both for 9 years now and still look and wearing great,super warm and quiet.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Deerman1 said:


> sleeping indian, King of the mountain, and Gray wolf woolens stuff is so far ahead of the Cabelas brand stuff it cant even be compared.
> 
> I have some Wooltimate pants, Wooltimate vest, Berber vest all with the windshear lining. It is really good stuff FOR THE PRICE
> 
> If you have never used the custom stuff, you need to try it. No question which is better. You will know before you leave the house:wink:


Yep. I have a mix of both custom and cabelas. Both have their place and work great but the custom stuff is a step up.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

Beagle outdoor wear....www.beaglewear.com

great stuff.....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Gray Wolf Woolens if you want custom made to order that is warm and durable.

http://www.graywolfwoolens.com/store/

Jeff & Matt are avid bow hunters and will make sure you are happy with their products.


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

Cabelas makes some nice stuff for reasonable prices, but if you want the best it is hands down Raven Wear IMO.
Raven Wear is pricey, but is top of the line quality. It will take whatever weather you can throw at it and keep you warm.


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

If you plan on hunting Alaska I would highly recommend Rivers West. I hunted Kodiak 2yrs ago for Sitka Blacktails the last week of November. There were 6 of us in camp and the other five were wearing goretex. It rained or snowed every day. When we came back every night all the other hunters wearing goretex were soaked. They couldn't believe how dry I stayed with Rivers West. Even the outfitter said he was going to purchase some. It's very quiet and will definitely keep you dry even in the worst weather. Also not quite as expensive as wool.


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Michigan is no Alaska and I have never been there but it does rain and get cold here.
I have the Cabelas Stand Hunter Extreme which is a woolly berber combo extremely warm even in late season bow hunts (too hot sometimes I have to open up the vents).
Rain gear the Rivers West I have is great. Early season this year I sat a few full day sits in sometimes heavy rain and stayed completely dry.
Just my .02. good luck


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> Yep. I have a mix of both custom and cabelas. Both have their place and work great but the custom stuff is a step up.


What he said, he said. 

I do wear my Columbia wool (blend) stuff more often. Its less expensive, so I don't feel too bad when something gets a little rip and it has three-quarters of the performance at a quarter of the price. When its really nasty the KOM stuff is great.


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

King of the Mountain.....The ONLY wool for me


----------



## Naphtali (Oct 14, 2006)

One brand of hunting coat that is not likely to be mentioned by others -- Austrian -- is Steinbock. Unbelievably expensive, and almost worth the price.

I am lucky enough to own a Loden Hunting Coat. I'm uncertain of the model name. There is no American wool hunting garment I've seen that approaches its quality. As far as utility goes, it is in a cluster of other fine hunting coats such as Filson's Model 83, Double Mackinaw Cruiser.
***
Does any shirt, jacket, coat, or vest made by manufacturers mentioned in this thread come in blaze orange?


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

BukWild said:


> Cabela's Berber Fleece w/WindShear is the bomb, I love mine and will not bowhunt without it, completely blocks all wind.


+1


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The best wool made is from Autumnwood Outfitters and also has a wind barrier option. It is not cheap but does have a lifetime warranty. It is thicker and a much tighter weave than king of the mountain or sleeping indian. It's in another league when compared to Cabelas wool. I have also heard great things about Graywolf Woolens but don't have any experience with his wool. His wolfskin is in my opinion the best all around hunting material i have ever owned. And he is outstanding to deal with. I would give him a call before i bought anything else.


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

HVAC said:


> If you plan on hunting Alaska I would highly recommend Rivers West. I hunted Kodiak 2yrs ago for Sitka Blacktails the last week of November. There were 6 of us in camp and the other five were wearing goretex. It rained or snowed every day. When we came back every night all the other hunters wearing goretex were soaked. They couldn't believe how dry I stayed with Rivers West. Even the outfitter said he was going to purchase some. It's very quiet and will definitely keep you dry even in the worst weather. Also not quite as expensive as wool.


Have heard some not so good things about Rivers West.
http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php?t=17481

Here is one quote:
"I bought the Rivers West LAW pants and jacket last year because it was advertised as 100% waterproof. Well it isn't. Mine leaked from day one. I called Rivers West to return it and was given a bunch of attitude on the phone. I won't buy any more of their junk. I also saw that they recently changed their warranty from 10 years to 1 year. That says a lot."


I have also heard that it is too hot and not breathable(unless you get the ones with zippers under arms and along legs), gets wet and stays wet, very heavy when wet, and takes forever to dry after getting soaked.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

like others said, 


Buy the *Cabela's Outfitter Berber Fleece with Windshear*



I tried it this late season and it is awesome stuff. Last week calling coyotes and we had -20 windchills and all I wore was the Fleece (jacket and pants), underarmor cold gear, and a thermal henly top and I was comfortable.


----------



## RockChucker30 (Sep 6, 2007)

I wear gray wolf woolens and berber fleece at the same time. Under Armour cold gear as a base, then wool pants. On top I've got UA, then a polartech fleece layer, then wool shirt, then berber vest with windblocker. With no coat I'm good into the low 30's/high 20's with no wind, or about the same with wind if I add a handwarmer to each shirt pocket.


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

*wool/fleece*

Cabela's Berber and Wooltimate with Windshear! StandHunter Extreme is good for extreme cold stand sitting. Wouldn't want to use it if I had to be mobile.
I have used all of the above and have no complaints about any of it. You just have to find the cut that fits you best and fits your needs.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

DeathBringer said:


> I wear gray wolf woolens and berber fleece at the same time. Under Armour cold gear as a base, then wool pants. *On top I've got UA, then a polartech fleece layer, then wool shirt, then berber vest with windblocker. With no coat I'm good into the low 30's/high 20's with no wind, *or about the same with wind if I add a handwarmer to each shirt pocket.


man, at 20-30 degrees, I'd be sweating my butt off if I was moving at all with that much on. I'm one of those heavy sweaters I guess.:embara:


----------



## freediver111 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Cabelas berber??*

Does it only come in the Outfitter camo pattern?
I would like to get some in MOBU but it doesn't seem to come in that pattern.
Any info?


----------



## RockChucker30 (Sep 6, 2007)

Bullhound said:


> man, at 20-30 degrees, I'd be sweating my butt off if I was moving at all with that much on. I'm one of those heavy sweaters I guess.:embara:


:wink: You're from Idaho. I was born in TN. You're probably more used to cold than me. Having said that, 30 degrees in this part of the country is akin to 10-15 degrees out west. We've got high humidity all year.


----------



## Rooselk (Aug 24, 2003)

Grey Wolf Woolens, Day One, or Filson all work for me.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

freediver111 said:


> Does it only come in the Outfitter camo pattern?
> I would like to get some in MOBU but it doesn't seem to come in that pattern.
> Any info?


It just come in Cabela's Outfitter Camo and Cabela's Outfitter Brown Camo.


----------



## Elk34 (Nov 5, 2007)

If you run into any size issues (like me) check out www.bigcamo.com

My problem is more height than width but I have been able to find the sizes I need there.


----------



## Kipsbay (Sep 8, 2006)

rain: Rivers West
cool / cold temps: Scent Blocker ProFleece....any fleece will be quiet and warm
very cold & nasty: King of the Mountain wools

When my scent blocker wears out I'll be looking at Raven Wear .....

JK


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

Bowtech_MI said:


> I really like me set of Rivers West...take a look.


I have a friend (yes, I have ONE friend) who has the stuff and swears by it. The only problem is that it does not come standard in tall sizes. For an extra amount of money (I think that it is $69) you can have the sizes made in the USA.

I have a difficult time finding tall sizes at a reasonable price. Looks like Day One Camo is an option for me now.

Chuck


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

Hook Em said:


> The Cabela's wind proof fleece stuff is good. Whatever you decide, get wind proof :thumb:


YUP!! Windproof makes a HUGE difference.

I have Cabela's fleece in camo and in blaze orange. Both sets windproof. 

If it rains I layer Gore-tex camo over it.

Get the windproof fleece vests for your sets, too, not just the jacket and pants. The vest can be worn under the Gore-tex camo for days when you are moving around or when it is windy but not cold enough for the full fleece setup. The vest can also be worn over lite cotton camo for in-between days.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

grandma


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I need to drop some $$ and get some of this stuff. I have had it on many times in the store and it looks like it would be awesome. Maybe Santa Claus can bring me some??




nebling said:


> That's no joke!!! :thumb:
> 
> 
> Just bought a complete set at Christmas time, and my only regret is that I never bought it sooner! :wink:
> ...


----------

